# Things I can't find in Mexico



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok so after four years there really isn't that much we still can't find here in Mexico which we enjoyed/used in the US.

- I do miss the white dial anti-bacterial bar soap - but have settled on some Mexican bar soap which at least doesn't make my face break-out.
- I wish they had regular Gillette foamy shave cream - but I can get by with the 'sensitive skin' flavor they have here.
- I miss White Castle hamburgers. I called the corporate office and they said they were in talks with walmart to sell out of their stores in Mexico.

Finally - I really enjoy iced black tea. Luzianne to be specific. The manufacturer is not set up on their website to ship internationally but they were willing to make a special case for me and send it here. Trouble is - USPS shipping was $85 USD for $30 worth of tea.

I've read the various pages which say what can/cannot be imported into Mexico. I don't see where a factory packaged box of tea bags should be dis-allowed. It is not a perishable item - what do you think ? For $33 USD I could buy 6 boxes of tea bags - free shipping to Laredo - and since it is less than $50 estafeta would charge $10 USD to get it to the house. Estafeta says tea can't be imported - but I'm not sure.


----------

